# GTA4.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.



## Sikboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I had this exact problem before, when i try to start GTA 4 i get the message GTA4.exe has encountered a problem and has to close.

When i got this message before i disabled my power saving software and the game worked fine, but i un-installed the PSS a few days ago and im getting the same message, so i re-installed, made sure the intelligent energy software is disabled and i get the message still.

I have all the up to date drivers on my system.

I have an AMD quad core 630 2.8 GHZ, 2 G RAM, 250 GB hard drive, ATI Radeon 5670 1 g with windows xp.

I e mailed Rockstar 2 days ago and i have not received a reply.

Please help!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Sikboy and welcome to TSF,

What Service pack is your XP running?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

GTA 4 requires XP service pack 3 to run the game. You need to back up your data and install Service pack 3.

Download Service pack 3


----------



## Sikboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks.

Yes i have SP3 and all the latest drivers/patches for my hardware/software.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try downloading and installing the latest GTA IV patch and Windows Live.
http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/patch/index.html
http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-US/index.aspx


----------



## Sikboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Try downloading and installing the latest GTA IV patch and Windows Live.
> http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/patch/index.html
> http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-US/index.aspx


Downloaded and installed the latest patch and windows live already.

To no avail I'm afraid.


----------

